# 1st wedding anniversary present?



## Stumpy (Jun 18, 2016)

Last year I got married and because of the cost of the wedding and everything we both decided to "not to get Christmas presents" for each other. I still got her a couple of thing and a beautiful necklace that cost more than a few pounds. But there was not the amount of presents she would get normally and I suppose I had a lot going on and did not put the same amount of thought in to them as I usually would and was kind of noticed, she is not ungrateful just think she thought I was loud have made more of an effort despite our agreement. So my burning question is to get it right this time was there any anniversary presents you received that blew you away?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

The first anniversary = paper.

Framed song lyrics from your wedding. 
A love letter to her.
Tickets to something. 
An artist's drawing of the two of you.... possibly from a wedding photo? 
A book, or series of books that you KNOW she would love.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Was going to say anything to do with paper is the traditional way to go for 1st wedding anniversary. Texas Sunny has made some wonderful suggestions. I love the book idea, you could even write some lovely words on the inside of the cover so she always remembers that as her 1st wedding anniversary gift.
To be honest the best part of any anniversary gift for me has been the card. My DH writes some really heart felt things and this always makes me smile the most


----------



## Pinksapphire (Jun 18, 2016)

If you are going to keep to the traditional paper theme how about a beautiful journal where you can add the highlights of your year on each anniversary together.


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

I remember our first anniversary gifts. She wrote me a poem and i made her an origami house (we were thinking of buying our own place). Gets harder (and more expensive) as time moves on.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Stumpy if you plan on staying married for a long time you need to set the bar low right off the bat with gift giving. Remember every future gift needs to top the last gift, and that can lead to some expensive stuff down the road.

OK, first anniversary is paper. My advise is to get her toilet paper, it's practical and thoughtful. Now because you want to show how much you love her don't go buying that generic brand or store crap, get her something nice and soft but with ridges for extra cleaning, something name brand for sure. Heck if you want to go all out get her the mega pack, she will have enough to last all year, and every time she wipes her butt she will think of you.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Cooper said:


> Stumpy if you plan on staying married for a long time you need to set the bar low right off the bat with gift giving. Remember every future gift needs to top the last gift, and that can lead to some expensive stuff down the road.
> 
> OK, first anniversary is paper. My advise is to get her toilet paper, it's practical and thoughtful. Now because you want to show how much you love her don't go buying that generic brand or store crap, get her something nice and soft but with ridges for extra cleaning, something name brand for sure. Heck if you want to go all out get her the mega pack, she will have enough to last all year, and every time she wipes her butt she will think of you.


LOL! At least draw X's and O'x all over the package!!:x


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

More ideas:

A coupon book of things you will do for her.... mushy things, practical things and sexy things

A jar with 365 little love notes in it

A deck of cards with love notes on each one

An awesome design made out of sticky notes


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Texas Sunny said:


> More ideas:
> 
> A coupon book of things you will do for her.... mushy things, practical things and sexy things
> 
> ...


Wow, people have great ideas in here. I like the 365 love notes idea. She could pull out one a day. Some can be sweet, some funny, some sappy, some sexy, etc.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Once I bought my wife a bottle of "magic" massage oil. "Magic" because it came with a magic word to get a massage from me any time she wanted in the future.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

A paper flower bouquet you made yourself 

Origami Flowers Folding Instructions - Origami Rose, Origami Lily and Origami Tulip Photos and Diagrams


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

OK, I'll say it: folding green.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Last year I got married and because of the cost of the wedding and everything *we both decided* to "not to get Christmas presents" for each other. *I still got her a couple of thing and a beautiful necklace that cost more than a few pounds*. But there was not the amount of presents she would get normally and I suppose I had a lot going on and did not put the same amount of thought in to them as I usually would and was kind of noticed, she is not ungrateful just think* she thought I was loud have made more of an effort despite our agreement*. So my burning question is to get it right this time was there any anniversary presents you received that blew you away?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So what's the point of discussing and agreeing not to do something if she expects you to do it anyway?

Have you agreed words to use when you are really going to agree on something?


----------

